# mathews cam chart max cam



## redman

Does anyone have cam chart for conquest 4 with max cam and mini max cam 
thank you


----------



## arrowshooters

*See if this works*

Max Cams 80% LO 

Part#	Cam	CON3/4 Draw Length (80%)	RH or LH
10303A	Z-AAR-HL	32"	RH
10307A	Z-BBR-HL	31"	RH
10311A	Z-CCRHL	30"	RH
10315A	Z-DDR-HL	29"	RH
10319A	Z-EER-HL	28"	RH
10301A	Z-AAL-HL	32"	LH
10305A	Z-BBL-HL	31"	LH
10309A	Z-CCL-HL	30"	LH
10313A	Z-DDL-HL	29"	LH
10317A	Z-EEL-HL	28"	LH

Max Cams 65% LO 

Part#	Cam	CON3/4 Draw Length (65%)	RH or LH
10302A	Z-AAR	32"	RH
10306A	Z-BBR	31"	RH
10310A	Z-CCR	30"	RH
10314A	Z-DDR	29"	RH
10318A	Z-EER	28"	RH
10300A	Z-AAL	32"	LH
10304A	Z-BBL	31"	LH
10308A	Z-CCL	30"	LH
10312A	Z-DDL	29"	LH
10316A	Z-EEL	28"	LH

Mini Max 

Part#	Cam	CON3/4 Draw Length (65%)	RH or LH
10410A	MM-DDR	29”	RH
10408A	MM-EER	28”	RH
10406A	MM-FFR	27”	RH
10404A	MM-GGR	26”	RH
10402A	MM-HHR	25”	RH
10400A	MM-IIR	24”	RH
10411A	MM-DDL	29”	LH
10409A	MM-EEL	28”	LH
10407A	MM-FFL	27”	LH
10405A	MM-GGL	26”	LH
10403A	MM-HHL	25”	LH
10401A	MM-IIL	24”	LH


----------



## Gary Wiant

can anyone tell me if the DDR cam is 28.5" & 29" or 29" & 29.5"

Thanks


----------



## zambezi

It goes down from the number listed.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

Gary Wiant said:


> can anyone tell me if the DDR cam is 28.5" & 29" or 29" & 29.5"
> 
> Thanks


28 1/2 to 29 for DDR on a C4


----------



## Gary Wiant

thanks


----------



## DIV

And is there any difference between Z and Z2 models?


----------



## macolos

DIV said:


> And is there any difference between Z and Z2 models?


The Z-2 is the updated cam. Draw is the same, but has timing mark and a wider track for the string.


----------



## mn.moose

So can someone tell me if this goes down to 27.5"... I would think it would.

10319A	Z-EER-HL	28"	RH


----------



## Archerbruce

The max cam has 3 pegs.
The middle peg is the draw length of the cam.
So the Z-eer-HL is 28" on the middle peg.
The first peg is 28.5" and the 3rd peg is 27.5"


----------

